# Multiple-entry visa for parents



## linfie (Oct 19, 2009)

G'day

Wondering if anyone could advise me on this. I'd like to get some sort of multiple-entry visa for my parents to come over and visit us for a couple of years. Is there a way we can get this visa validity for more than 1 year, or do we have to be contented with 1 year and keep extending/renewing it at the end ?

Thanks
DLD


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I've seen on another forum that a person applying for a 676tourist visa of 12 months can actually get up to two years out of one.

The applicant in question received the reply as quoted below from immigration. 


> Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Date: 11 September 2009
> 
> ...


Responses on that forum from people having done the same and others with knowledge of it having been done, including a Registered Migration Agent confirmed that yep, with the wording as it is, as long as the last exit/entry meant they were back in Oz within the 12 months expiry date, they could stay up to 12 months longer.

If they wanted to exit again in that period, they would be up for applying for another visa - if it was possible to again get a 676 tourist visa, they could possibly do a repeat, however it would be up to immi to decide just how much the intent was to be for living here or in fact to be visiting - but coming and going may satisfy them on that score.


----------



## linfie (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you wanderer will give this a go and see how things turn out.
Cheers.


----------



## lizn (Oct 28, 2009)

linfie said:


> G'day
> 
> Wondering if anyone could advise me on this. I'd like to get some sort of multiple-entry visa for my parents to come over and visit us for a couple of years. Is there a way we can get this visa validity for more than 1 year, or do we have to be contented with 1 year and keep extending/renewing it at the end ?
> 
> ...


As well as looking at Tourist visas would there be anyway you could work a Family Visa? I organised my move through Konnecting and I noticed they have a page to do with them if you want some different information.

The laws shouldn't make things as difficult as this! Good luck!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is true lizn that family visas are available for more the PR approach and that immigration agents such as the one you used and others can help people process them.

But the reality for now is that a Contributory Parent visa is quite expensive with a wait of something like nearly two years at the moment I think, so lots of flights could be paid for is how some look at those.

And then the standard Parent visa has a wait time of something like 7-8 years at the moment. 

The separation of younger sections of families from older grand parents is a difficult area for the government to govern and they do need to consider their overall policy implications, ie. immigration is designed amongst other things to have more young people arrive in Australia to assist balancing an ageing population.


----------

